# France to launch 'CNN a la francaise' .. in December



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

France to launch 'CNN a la francaise'

French President Jacques Chirac's vision of a Gallic rival to CNN is approaching reality, pledging a pluralist and distinctively French world view to offset the "unified, Anglo-Saxon" outlook of the US giant.

Chirac promised a "CNN a la francaise" in 2002 and the idea gained impetus amid the controversy over his opposition to the US-led war in Iraq, and his determination to defend a "multipolar" world from US cultural dominance.

The success of Arabic news stations such as Al Jazeera has encouraged others to enter a field once dominated by CNN, at the same time as new technology made television cheaper to produce.

Now, in a high-tech office building south of Paris still swarming with builders, the project dubbed France 24 in which state-owned broadcaster France Television and commercial television company TF1 have equal stakes is nearing launch in early December....

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://english.people.com.cn/200611/02/eng20061102_317475.html )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

France 24 to offer alternative outlook

By Zoe Smith

Thursday, 19 October 2006
The head of the world's first French international 24-hour news channel has told Press Gazette it will challenge the "Anglo-Saxon view" when it launches in the first week of December.

FRANCE 24 will initially broadcast two channels 24/7 - one in French and the other in English - to Europe, Africa, the Middle East, and the East coast of the US...

--- etc ------

"You have the Anglo-Saxon view represented by CNN International and BBC World. On the other side you have the Middle Eastern perspective that is focused around Al Jazeera. What we want to be at FRANCE 24 is an alternative in order to have a different view and fresh outlook on what is international news."

An Arabic FRANCE 24 channel is planned for 2007, followed by a Spanish version within three years...

... etc ......

FRANCE 24 already has a number of British journalists on its staff including: Natacha Butler, who has worked for Russia Today and AFP; Catherine Galloway who has experience at the BBC and Deutsche Welle TV, and Marc Owen who has worked for Granada TV and HTV.

In the UK, FRANCE 24 has been added to the start-up offer of channels on the Sky network.

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/article/191006/france_24_alternative_outlook )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is it's site:
http://www.france24.com/


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Darkman said:


> FRANCE 24 will initially broadcast two channels 24/7 - one in French and the other in English - to Europe, Africa, the Middle East, and the East coast of the US...


I wonder what they mean by "East coast of the US?" Anybody think Dish would ever offer the channel, given how long people have been trying to get them to offer BBC World & CNN International?

Think they might already have a deal with Dish and it is only going to be on 61.5?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is likely included because of the footprint of the satellite they are using.
I don't see E* adding it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How long will it be before the French surrender to Larry King?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

How about East of Canada?

Quebec for example


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

it will be great if E* or D carries this channel


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

As per their press release:

--
GlobeCast selected by FRANCE 24 - France's new global news channel - for its international satellite delivery

PARIS, 30 August 2006- GlobeCast has been chosen by the new French international news channel, FRANCE 24, to carry out its broadcast by satellite throughout Europe, Africa and the Middle East.

GlobeCast's satellite platforms, based in key orbital positions, will provide FRANCE 24 with access to several million television households throughout the world.

When it launches, FRANCE 24 will cover these regions with two channels, one entirely in French and the second carrying primarily English-language programming. Programs in Arabic will be added in mid-2007 and in Spanish in 2008.

GlobeCast will supply FRANCE 24 with an end-to-end solution which will include the reception of programming in Paris, multiplexing, uplink and capacity services on the following platforms:

- ASTRA at 19.2° East (Europe)
- EUROBIRD™1 at 28.5° East (United Kingdom and Ireland)
- NSS7 at 22° West (Africa)
- ArabSat-Badr at 26° East (Middle East)
- Nilesat at 7° West (Middle East)

FRANCE 24 chose GlobeCast for its renowned expertise in the delivery of television channels throughout the world, as well as its presence on five continents. Working independently vis-à-vis satellite operators, GlobeCast is "network agnostic" and not limited to providing capacity from a single satellite fleet. This permitted GlobeCast to bundle capacities in this first launch phase from five unique satellite operators into a multi-continental delivery platform for FRANCE 24.

FRANCE 24 is scheduled to launch between 25th November and 5th December 2006. The channel represents a 50/50 partnership between the public television group France Televisions and the French commercial channel, TF1.

--
Source(s) :
http://www.globecast.com/_2004/_02_about/_02a_press_releases.htm
http://www.globecast.com/_2004/_0_library/press_releases/pr083106_france24.htm


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

A state-funded, all-news channel will debut on Dec. 6 in France, first via Internet streaming and one day later by satellite.

BY ANGELA DOLAND
Associated Press

ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX, France - A year ago, President Jacques Chirac proclaimed his ambition for an all-news channel to broadcast France's vision and values across the globe 24 hours a day.

Media executives and reporters have spent a hectic year filling out the details -- namely, what exactly is the ``French vision?''

Viewers will find out Dec. 6, when France 24 goes on the air, first via Internet streaming and one day later by satellite. It has a tough challenge ahead. To prove it is more than just the government's pet project, the state-funded France 24 must carve out a viewership in a crowded market that includes CNN International, BBC World and, as of this week, Al-Jazeera's new English-language channel.

France 24 will broadcast one channel in French and another mostly in English -- a sign of new pragmatism in a country known for protecting and promoting its language....

--- etc ----

....At the outset, France 24 will broadcast in Europe, the Middle East and Africa. Its only U.S. destinations are Washington and New York, though it expects to spread to throughout the Americas and Asia. The Web is a focus, and the goal is to have more video content than other news sites...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/16032623.htm )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

...Asharq Al-Awsat newspaper conducted a phone interview with veteran French journalist and the managing director of France 24 Gerard Saint-Paul: (with questions like this) :

Q: What can the International French network offer as new at a time when competition is intense with many western and Arab channels competing in the field?

....

Q: How will you cover the events in the hot spots, Iraq in particular? Will you take into consideration France's policy toward these events? Would you risk dispatching your correspondents to dangerous areas? And if so, what will distinguish this coverage?

....

Q: What about the nationalities of the employees working in the station? Did you consider diversifying nationalities when selecting journalists and employees to work in this new institution? And what about the representation of women in this new network?

.......

Q: Will the new network have representative offices in the world, and if so, where?

... etc....

( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1737956/posts )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Charles Bremner, Paris

The motto for France 24, President Chirac's riposte to the American-British domination of world television news, was to be: "Everything you are not supposed to know." It now has been replaced with "Beyond the News", but the message remains the same...

.....

News and views around the clock, around the globe

France 24 Starts December 6; 170 journalists. Broadcasts in French, English and Arabic

CNN Founded 1980, 4,000 staff. English, Spanish, Turkish and German; 35 per cent of European market

BBC World Founded 1991, 250 correspondents. English, with Arabic in 2007; 24 per cent of European market

EuroNews Consortium of 19 national broadcasters. Founded 1993; 250 staff. Broadcasts in English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese and Russian; 30 per cent of European market.

Russia Today TV Founded 2005; 150 staff. Controlled by government and banks. English, with Arabic soon.

DW-World (Deutsche Welle) Founded 1992. Government controlled; 1,500 staff. German and 30 languages

Al-Jazeera English Founded November; 300 journalists. Broadcasts in English.

How to watch France 24 On the internet at france24.com and is expected to be carried on Sky. It will also be available on these satellites: Hotbird 7A (11240.00 MHz), Astra 1KR (11538 MHz), Eurobird (12560.02 MHz)

Audience figures from European Media and Marketing Survey/CNN Research/le Monde

----
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,3-2464685,00.html#cid=OTC-RSS&attr=World )


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

http://sg.biz.yahoo.com/061203/1/458cx.html


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

France challenges CNN's world view

Wednesday December 6, 2006 ( Wednesday, New Zealand's time  )
By Catherine Field

PARIS - Can the French touch make a difference?

France 24, the latest entrant in the crowded global market for round-the-clock television news, is betting its future on the idea.

Hot on the heels of the mega-buck launch of al-Jazeera's English-language service last month, and in a market already dominated by CNN and the BBC, France 24 is due to start broadcasting tomorrow.

It will first be available via streaming on the internet, and from Friday via satellite across Europe, Asia and the Middle East and by cable to viewers on the American east coast.

It will have a French channel that will broadcast around the clock and an English channel that will switch over to French for six hours a day and eventually give time to Arabic....

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=2&ObjectID=10413996 )


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The analogy here, boys and girls, is not to "CNN" but to "Pravda" or "the Daily Worker". GOVERNMENT media giving forth the GOVERNMENT view.

Whatever people think of CNN (and I obviously think very little of it) it is a private business, subject to the Market.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> "FRANCE 24 has decided to make the network available from the
> start to international and American institutional locations in New
> York and Washington D.C.
> The English version of the network will be available from the start on the
> ...


Meanwhile.. if you want to see some downloadable (in PDF format) press releases, advertisings, etc ( nice ones .. with pictures  ) .. go to their web site:

http://www.france24.com .. and Click on the "Download" button (on the top right there)


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont see any links on the website for live streaming????


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Don't know.. 

maybe after their launch.. or somethin'


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

It's already on the air live video streaming, and you must have broadband at least 256 KBs or better.

It's on www.france24.com

12-07-06


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - ya..

Pretty good .. Full screen also if wanted...
and the Picture is Good 

Thanks god for fast Internet Connection


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Darkman said:


> hehe - ya..
> 
> Pretty good .. Full screen also if wanted...
> and the Picture is Good
> ...


Awesome news channel..much better than euronews.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

French join global TV news battle

By Peter Feuilherade 
BBC Monitoring

France 24, the new international news channel promising "a specifically French outlook", launched on the internet in colourful style ahead of its near-global launch on satellite....

For the ENTIRE article click on the following Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6214164.stm

---------------------------------
Now watch the world a la francaise:
http://timescorrespondents.typepad.com/charles_bremner/2006/12/now_watch_the_w.html

----------------------------------
The Most Important Word in the French Language: "Bonjour...and welcome to France 24": 
http://www.paris-link-home.com/news/129/ARTICLE/1530/2006-12-07.html

-----------------------------------
France launches news channel:
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/07/eng20061207_329545.html

-----------------------------------
France 24: The First Online Reports Are In! [en]:
http://www.parisist.com/archives/2006/12/07/france_24_the_first_online_reports_are_in_en.php


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I wonder if France 24 will indeed be available on N.American satellites in the next 3 years...

Cuz according to their web site .. they are saying so 

http://www.france24.com/france24Public/en/page-footer/how-to-watch-on-tv.html ("FRANCE 24 is broadcast on digital networks in Europe, the Middle East and Africa in two versions (French, English) and also in New York and Washington DC. Three years from now, it will also be available in the Asia/Pacific region and North & South America.")


----------

